# Because 12 bikes in my garage wasn’t enough...



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

I bought this. Pretty sure it’s a 2003 Soloist. Dura Ace 7700 components. Rides phenomenally but it’s too small me and too big for my daughter (whom intended it for).


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RhB_HJ (May 10, 2020)

Consider whatever you have in your garage "a collection" unless you already have a name for "it".
Or perhaps SWMBO has a name for it.


----------

